# 5 wood question



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

May I ask again where do you use your 5 wood?

I have been to the fairway, hmmm...just my 8th round.
But haven't really used this clubs.

Even my friends rarely used this on the fairway.
So, May I ask where do you used your 5 Wood?
In what situation do you used your 5 wood?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have a 5W.... at least I don't carry it at the moment. It sits in a spare bag in my garage. I have 4 hybrids that I carry now. But when I did carry one I used it all over the course. Fairway, light to medium rough, fairway bunkers, any place where I needed it. The 5W is a fairly versatile club. Try some different shots with it sometime during a practice round.:thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Especially good when you want to come in high from 200+ yards.

Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Especially good when you want to come in high from 200+ yards.
> 
> Del


Many thanks Sir Del & 4Putt,

uhm, to be honest, I do have a 5W, a Callaway replica that is just in the bag. I don't get to used it.

when I need a 200plus yard, I just used a 3iron, and swosh it goes.

Im thinking of getting a hybrid in a few months.

Just thinking which brand should I get....lol


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

*Thinking of Utility?*

Hi Butz, if you are thinking of a suitable utilty club I see you have some mactecs in one of your sets. I have the Mactec NVG 3 and 5 utilities and I love them. Good distance and a lovely ping off the face! Also very good is the Cobra Baffler iron replacement. 
David


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

dangerdave said:


> Hi Butz, if you are thinking of a suitable utilty club I see you have some mactecs in one of your sets. I have the Mactec NVG 3 and 5 utilities and I love them. Good distance and a lovely ping off the face! Also very good is the Cobra Baffler iron replacement.
> David


thanks Ddave for your suggestion.
Problem here in our country is, we do not have a Golf shop here that sells MacGreGor.

I got mine as gift from my wife.
I will keep it in mind that Mactec makes great Golf clubs.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

*5 Wood Q*

Just to put in my share about the 5 wood, I find mine useful on long par 4's and par 5's. At the moment due to the fact I am still learning a lot (playing for 2 years, but having lessons the past 3 months) I am only hitting my driver about 175 yds. This leaves a long way to go on some holes !!
On a good flat fairway lie I have then been quite happy to use my 5 wood to get another 160 yards or so. I like the fact I can give it a nice easy slow sling and off the ball goes. The only time it goes wrong is when I forget that and try to swing too hard.
David


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

I find the 5 wood very useful on the fairways or even off the tee on tight or shorter holes. That was what I used 5 wood for.

It can also use to complement your long irons. Depending on individuals, a wood may be easier to hit than an long iron. So, you may use your 5 wood in place of a 3/4 iron.

I kind of like the hybrids now.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a 5 wood but to be honest, rarely use it. 

I could take it out of my bag and get another wedge...now that is tempting!

A 5 wood is good out of the rough or on the fairway, but it is almost a choice of hitting a 3 iron or 5 wood, most of the time I would pick the 3 iron.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I thought the distance to the hole would determine if and when you would use any particular stick.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Personally I never use a 5W. Don't need to. My teeshot is from 330-360 yards, depending on situation, elevation, and what drivers I'm using. I hit the 200 yarders, with my 7 iron, so I have no reason to want a 5W.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

I only use it as a fairway and light rough club. I't good for 200-215 yards. Its especially useful in wind conditions to replace a 4 iron or hybrid in those conditions. I find it lofts the ball higher, faster than my 19 degree rescue. I find the 5W a very valuable tool.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hogan said:


> I only use it as a fairway and light rough club. I't good for 200-215 yards. Its especially useful in wind conditions to replace a 4 iron or hybrid in those conditions. I find it lofts the ball higher, faster than my 19 degree rescue. I find the 5W a very valuable tool.


Hey Sir Hogan,

Many thanks for the additional input.

My Pro gave me an idea of how to use and when to used the 5wood.
I find it easy to hit and flew well against the wind.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm replacing mine with a hybrid too. for me it was my 200 yard club. now it is my Halo 3i.......


----------



## tombate911 (Mar 24, 2007)

great club to carry great for positional play and very easy to shape... defo a club to carry in the bag..

tom


----------

